# OEM bolt-ons for 8v?



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

hey guys, im about to sell my VR6 and buy a MKII, with most likely a 8v since the 16v are really rare around here. So if i get the plain jane 1.8 8v in a 1992 Jetta, What injection system would it ave (digifant/motronic/cis-e)?
Also, what are some things from other motors that bolt right up and provide a performance boost (IE: intake manifolds, downpipes, throttle bodies, turbo from a TD?.
This forum needs a FAQ!
TIA!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: OEM bolt-ons for 8v? (maxt)*

First suggestion if its not already on the car. Dual outlet exhaust mani and dp. Also a lightened flywheel, and a cam after that. Good to see another from around here getting into some older watercooleds.


----------



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: OEM bolt-ons for 8v? (Rocco_crossing)*

sweet, did you get your beast timed?


----------



## croberts8v (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM bolt-ons for 8v? (maxt)*

I believe that's a digi 8v..... that being the case, you can get a cold air intake for that, chip, cam, dual downpipe, etc. If you turbo it....can we say beast??? She'll be pretty nice. At least you'll have fun bolting things on.


----------



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: OEM bolt-ons for 8v? (croberts8v)*

88-92 8 valve were all digi II, chip it, intake, header, high flow cat, cat back exhaust, 8v/16v clutch kit, lightened flywheel, GTI AUG trans, cam, adjustable gear, light weight aux. sprocket, lightened pulleys, new motor mounts, swaybars, stressbars, and full suspension....
G60 injectors, G60 FPR, coil, plugs, wires, cap, rotor, synthetic motor oil, and a group A head gasket...
10.6:1 compression ratio, and one fast jetta








enjoy


----------



## KNivES (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OEM bolt-ons for 8v? (rocco8v)*

How about an Oil cooler? Did these come with it already?


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: OEM bolt-ons for 8v? (rocco8v)*

why not a 4k tranny over the aug?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: OEM bolt-ons for 8v? (zylinderkopf)*

Well MAXT found an 86 Rocco II 8V. we already have plans to do a DP and lighten the flywheel, it already has a 9A tranny adn runs beautifully.


----------

